# Baby Back Ribs  (MMMmmmmmmmm)



## Bearcarver (Mar 27, 2014)

*Baby Back Ribs*  (MMmmmmm)

This is from last Summer, but it seems I never posted it:

I thought it was time to get rid of the other two Baby Backs in my freezer.
These were two of the four I got when I finally found some for under $5 per pound.
Got these for $3.99.

So, Here we go:
*Day #1 (4 PM):*
Remove Membranes, Rinse & Dry.
Coat with Yellow Mustard & top with Pork Rub.
Wrap in plastic wrap, and into fridge for the night.


*Day #2 (Smoking)*
11:00 AM---------------------Fill two rows of AMNPS, with 80% Hickory/20% Apple pellets, and light one end.
11:30 AM---------------------Pre-heat MES 40 to 220˚.
12 Noon----------------------Put Ribs on rack in #2 position.
3:00 PM----------------------Put in foil pan, coat with foil mixture (see below), cover tightly with foil, and put back in smoker.
4:15 PM----------------------Open foil up.
4:45 PM----------------------Cover & remove.

*Foil Mix:*
Ken's Honey-Teriyaki Marinade-------------------------1 ounce
JD Old #7 BBQ Sauce------------------------------------3 ounces
Apple Juice------------------------------------------------4 ounces
Melted Butter---------------------------------------------2 TBS

Heat mixture in Nukulator, and stir real well before using.


These tasted Awesome!!!

Enjoy,
Bear




Coated with Yellow Mustard & Rub:








Temp---49˚----Winds 10 to 15 MPH----Let's get started







Here is my set-up in my MES 40.
Note that my ET 732 probe hangs in a position even with the MES sensor (clean circle on back wall of smoker--right side).
That is how I keep the heat in my smoker even from left to right.
If the left side gets hotter or colder than the right side, I adjust that plate you see above the water pan, on the right:







No need to open the door to peek:







Foiled after 3 hours & back in:







Separate burning pellets to save the unburned----used less than one row in 3 hours:







Freshly opened foil:







MMMMMMmmmmmm--------Big Tall Stack of Goodies!!!







Bear's first helping---Back for more Ribs shortly!!!


----------



## chef willie (Mar 27, 2014)

Outstanding job there, GI. Thanks for reminding me I have a rack of BB's in the deep freeze I should do. Think I'll head out & pull them to slowly defrost...Willie


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 27, 2014)

Nice looking ribs Bear.

Bet they didn't last long.


----------



## hambone1950 (Mar 27, 2014)

Love me some ribs. Those look terrific.


----------



## nivekd (Mar 27, 2014)

Good lookin' ribs Bear...Baby Backs finally went on sale here...$2.99/lb...grabbed a few racks...can't wait to cook em' up...MMMM!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 27, 2014)

Yumm!!! Great looking ribs Bear!!!


----------



## woodcutter (Mar 27, 2014)

Nice plate of ribs!


----------



## seenred (Mar 27, 2014)

Looks great Bear!  That's a pretty plate...nice job!

Red


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 27, 2014)

Chef Willie said:


> Outstanding job there, GI. Thanks for reminding me I have a rack of BB's in the deep freeze I should do. Think I'll head out & pull them to slowly defrost...Willie


Thanks Willie!!!

LOL---Glad I could help. I like to thaw things slowly too.

Bear


c farmer said:


> Nice looking ribs Bear.
> 
> Bet they didn't last long.


Thank You Adam!!

If I remember correctly, Our Son stopped in and made a few disappear too.

Bear


----------



## mtm29575 (Mar 27, 2014)

Looks delicious!!  Yum Yum.....Oh, and I love your clean window....


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 27, 2014)

Wow Bear! That looks great, and soft, and even "balanced" with veggies, potatoes and such! You seem to always make a fabulous dinner! So fun to see! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 27, 2014)

Hambone1950 said:


> Love me some ribs. Those look terrific.


Thanks Hambone!!!

Bear


NivekD said:


> Good lookin' ribs Bear...Baby Backs finally went on sale here...$2.99/lb...grabbed a few racks...can't wait to cook em' up...MMMM!


$2.99 !!! Never happen here!!

Thank You !

Bear


----------



## smokefever (Mar 27, 2014)

Those look puuuurrrttty darn tasty, well done!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 27, 2014)

Looks real good Bear, now ya have me wantin ribbies this weekend !!  :biggrin:

Justin


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 28, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Yumm!!! Great looking ribs Bear!!!


Thanks Case!!

Bear


Woodcutter said:


> Nice plate of ribs!


Thank You Todd!!

Bear


SeenRed said:


> Looks great Bear!  That's a pretty plate...nice job!
> 
> Red


Thank You Much, Red!!!

Bear


----------



## smoking b (Mar 28, 2014)

Nice looking meal there Bear  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I'd be going back for more too - those ribs look spot on


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 28, 2014)

mtm29575 said:


> Looks delicious!!  Yum Yum.....Oh, and I love your clean window....


LOL---Thank You !!

Bear


Leah Elisheva said:


> Wow Bear! That looks great, and soft, and even "balanced" with veggies, potatoes and such! You seem to always make a fabulous dinner! So fun to see! Cheers! - Leah


Thank You very much, Leah !!

Bear


----------



## disco (Mar 28, 2014)

Those ribs look delicious. They would be even better shared with your son. Great looking ribs, great qview, great post.

Disco


----------



## andyw (Mar 29, 2014)

I just finished my smoker and those bbb's will be my first smoke. Thanks for sharing


----------



## fendrbluz (Mar 29, 2014)

Awe that's sure looks good :)


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 29, 2014)

SmokeFever said:


> Those look puuuurrrttty darn tasty, well done!


Thank You!!

Bear


WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Looks real good Bear, now ya have me wantin ribbies this weekend !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Justin!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 29, 2014)

Smoking B said:


> Nice looking meal there Bear
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You!!

I usually make Spares, because Baby Back are so expensive around here, and more meat on the spares too.

However these really were quite tasty.

Bear


Disco said:


> Those ribs look delicious. They would be even better shared with your son. Great looking ribs, great qview, great post.
> 
> Disco


Thanks Disco!!

LOL---He always shares with me when he smokes things too.

Bear


----------



## foamheart (Mar 29, 2014)

AND HE SCORES!

Really good looking ribs Bear.....

I have to ask are you currently marketing that pellet separation tool? You should talk to Todd, maybe he'd like to represent them. Seems I might have seen them before, but never realized their true purpose.

<Chuckles>

Great smoke my friend.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 29, 2014)

Andyw said:


> I just finished my smoker and those bbb's will be my first smoke. Thanks for sharing


That's Great, Andy!!

You'll love 'em!!!

Bear


Fendrbluz said:


> Awe that's sure looks good :)


Thank You Much!!

Bear


----------



## disco (Mar 29, 2014)

> Thanks Disco!!
> 
> LOL---He always shares with me when he smokes things too.
> 
> Bear


So let me get this straight. You get to smoke and spend time with a son who also smokes and spends time with you? Way Cool! You're both very lucky.

Disco


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 29, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> AND HE SCORES!
> 
> Really good looking ribs Bear.....
> 
> ...


SHHHHHHhhhhhh---I stole that tool from Mrs Bear's silverware drawer a long time ago!!!

Thanks Foamy!!

Bear


Disco said:


> So let me get this straight. You get to smoke and spend time with a son who also smokes and spends time with you? Way Cool! You're both very lucky.
> 
> Disco


Thanks Disco!

You're close------Bear Jr uses a Big Green Egg & some kind of Black Egg about 1/4 mile down the driveway, at his house.

He makes Their Steaks & Burgers & other meals for himself & his wife, like I make for Mrs Bear & myself.

However he also makes all the Chicken, Turkey, Pulled Pork, and Baby Backs, and so far I make all the cured stuff.

Then I get a share of the stuff he makes, and he gets some Bacon, CB, BBB, and all the other stuff I make.

So If and when I make Chicken, Pulled Pork, or Baby Backs, like I did on this thread, it was because Bear Jr was slacking!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## jp61 (Mar 29, 2014)

Mmmmm is right! Looks delicious Bear!


----------



## bdskelly (Mar 29, 2014)

Outstanding Ribs Bear. Perfect in every way.  And I vote the you have the best backyard ever. 

Brian


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 30, 2014)

JP61 said:


> Mmmmm is right! Looks delicious Bear!


Thank You Joe!!

These were very good.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 30, 2014)

BDSkelly said:


> Outstanding Ribs Bear. Perfect in every way.  And I vote the you have the best backyard ever.
> 
> Brian


Thank You Brian!!!

I think you're thinking of my Son's back yard. Mine's just a back yard.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## smoked alaskan (Oct 21, 2014)

Makin' my stomach protest at not having any


----------



## biffbojangles (Jul 3, 2017)

Bear - followed your guide yesterday for the ribs... absolutely fantastic.  Of course I forgot to take pictures... so I guess it didn't happen.  Next time.

Thanks again for all of the information you provide.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 3, 2017)

smoked alaskan said:


> Makin' my stomach protest at not having any


Thanks & Sorry I missed this until now!!

Bear


biffbojangles said:


> Bear - followed your guide yesterday for the ribs... absolutely fantastic. Of course I forgot to take pictures... so I guess it didn't happen. Next time.
> 
> Thanks again for all of the information you provide.


Thank You!!

Real glad it worked good for you!

Bear


----------

